# You Know You're from Ohio When...



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

You Know You're from Ohio When... 

You've never met any celebrities. 
Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor on 
the highway. 
"Vacation" means driving through Hocking Hills or going to King's 
Island. 
You've seen all the biggest bands ten years after they were popular. 
You measure distance in minutes. 
Down south to you means Kentucky. 
You know several people who have hit a deer. 
Your school classes were canceled because of cold. 
Your school classes were canceled because of heat. 
You've ridden the school bus for an hour each way. 
You've ever had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day. 
You think ethanol makes your truck "run a lot better." 
You know what's knee-high by the Fourth of July. 
Stores don't have bags; they have sacks. 
You see people wear bib overalls at funerals. 
You see a car running in the parking lot at the store with no one in 
it no matter what time of the year. 
You end your sentences with an unnecessary preposition. 
Example:"Where's my coat at?" or "If you go to the mall I wanna go 
with." 
All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, 
vegetable, or grain. 
You install security lights on your house and garage and leave both 
unlocked. 
You think of the major four food groups as beef, pork, beer, and 
Jell-O salad with marshmallows. 
You carry jumper cables in your car. 
You know what "cow tipping" or "Possum Kicking" is. 
You only own 3 spices: salt, pepper, and ketchup. 
You design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit. 
Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with 
snow. 
You think everyone from a bigger city has an accent. 
You think sexy lingerie is tube socks and a flannel nightie. 
The local paper covers national and international headlines on one 
page but requires 6 pages for sports. 
You think that deer season is a national holiday. 
You know which leaves make good toilet paper. 
You find -20 degrees F "a little chilly". 
You know all 4 seasons: Almost Winter, Winter, Still Winter, and 
Construction. 
You know what a real buckeye is, and have a recipe for candy ones. 
You know if another Ohioian is from southern, middle or northern 
Ohio as soon as they open their mouth. 
You can spell words like Cuyahoga and Tuscarawas. 
You know that Serpent Mound was not made by snakes. 
You actually get these jokes and forward them to all your Ohio 
friends. 
you know who superhost is!
Isn't it sad? You just said "yup" and "uh-huh" or aint that the 
truth" to most of these!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HEY I am not from ohio and I do find flannel nighties sexy:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Most of that goes for Michigan too,except we have Tittaboasee. That may be spelled wrong I didnt bother to look it up. Its down state anyway. And we also have terms like "the thumb" and " the bridge " "U' per " and "Trolls". And if you ask anybody where they live they hold up thier right hand and use it like a map. I live in the middle of the palm by the way.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I think a few of those apply to the midwest in general. Very funny. Kentucky is the south. In IL we (anyone from the city north) think anything south of I-80, basically south of Chicago is the south.

Oh and 20 degrees is just chilly....sometimes you can just wear a sweatshirt in 20 degrees no problem. Hell in the midwest we'll still barbecue if it's above 0 degrees.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

A few of those apply to West Virginians, too. 
Especially the bibbed overalls at funerals, lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hey,the tube socks and flannel combo is sexy but nothing beats sweat pants.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Northern Ohio-Need I say more? (nope)


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

HEY! I resemble them remarks! I am an Ohio girl, thank you very much. lol.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

according to the mason-dixson line kentucky is north they did that so the folks from ohio have a reason to talk so funny


----------

